# A "Technically Challenged" Member!



## woody60 (27 Apr 2009)

Here's the deal:
I moved into a flat 2 years ago which had a communal satellite aerial and there was there already an old Amstrad Sky Box with a card in it which enabled me to pick up all the free channels (including Sky News).
I now am moving to a house which already has a dish satellite installed.
But now I am confused: do I need to get a Free To Air decoder, a Freesat decoder, or maybe a Sky Box with relevant card?
What I want to be able to do is to easily watch any of the free channels without a lot of technical know-how being needed (Sky News would be good to have but not essential).
Can someone enlighten me about the best way to go? (and would I be able to buy a decoder on EBay from the UK and expect it to work in Ireland)


----------



## Jorser (20 May 2009)

mmmm...toughie, do you know who installed the dish originally?


----------



## Frank (20 May 2009)

a free to air box the likes of aldi and lidl seem to do.

Peats and Power City do them as well.

Probably a sky dish so try it and see. The card is only there for paid channels once you stop paying the card gets turned off.

You could ask around probably a few people with sky boxes nothing wrong with them that are in attics or put away.


----------



## Jorser (20 May 2009)

U never know, we might get free digital by 2054, can you wait till then?

Joking aside....are all the wires in place ready for you to plug into a box?


----------

